# So what cell phone do you guys have?



## bubblePOP

If you have a cell phone, what kind do you have? Is it Apple? Is it Android? Is it a trac fone because you're too hip to buy anything that's been released in the last ten years?

I currently have a Samsung Note 3, with 4.4.2 which I believe is KitKat? I haven't rooted or unlocked it, mostly because I feel that I would screw it up somehow and then have a brick for a phone. And those aren't good for texting, let me tell you. I just switched over from iPhone, which I had an iPhone 4. I really liked how easy it was to navigate, but it lacked the creativity that I'm given with customizing my android, even if I haven't unlocked it yet.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

My first device was a flip phone. Then I eventually got the original iPad. So that prompted me to later on buy the iPhone 4S which is my favorite phone. Now I have an iPhone 5s out of practicality. The 4S goes slower with iOS 7. The 5s has the longer screen but I liked the classic feel, and the whole "it was Steve Jobs last presentation". I had a galaxy S4 for a very short period but I have this obsessive compulsive thing where I need to make sure all apps are closed before I open a new and android's app switcher is so slow and unintuitive so I can't jump from app to app in a couple of seconds. I find that iOS better accommodates the way I like to switch between multiple things quickly where android has the more complicated menus and options. I did enjoy playing with it because of that but overall I didn't feel that android met my expectations. For example I thought it would have these awesome apps but they literally the same apps just for a bigger phone. I guess my expectations were too high. iPhone is quicker for me from the keyboard, to the app switching. My iPhone is jailbroken, I did it to make it look like iOS 6 because I don't like the iOS 7 look. I think more than enough has been said.


----------



## NoMoreRockets

I use an android. Samsung galaxy s4. It's something I use to drown out other people and use it a lot while waiting in public.


----------



## niss

BlackBerry. 

I have a Z30, three Z10's and a Q10. Just sold the 9900, but I still have an old PlayBook. In the stable is also a 5s that SWMBO uses and an S4 that my son uses, but I use BlackBerry.


----------



## Psychophant

Galaxy S4. I might consider going back to team Apple in the future, but the big high res screen is so nice, plus external storage can be useful, and I like having a file browser. It's also much easier to develop for and I know Java, so that's another small benefit.


----------



## William I am

I have a Samsung SGH-a727 that I bought in 2006.... and it's the best damned phone I've ever had, despite having 6 other phones since I first got this, I bought another one used to fix my own, and switched providers. It's been an awesome phone.
It's a dumb phone, but I like that I can't waste all day on the internet with a cell phone.


----------



## stiletto

I have an S3 (when it first came out). I'd like to upgrade to the S5... we'll see. Android all the way.


----------



## Siggy

Samsung SGHT-???, its a dumb phone, but all I really need it for is to talk.


----------



## brajenful

GT-S5570, or Samsung Galaxy Mini. I got it about 3 years ago for christmas, and I don't think I need something better. I don't even use it that often anyway; the only things I do is check the time and answer a call about once a month. Because of that, I seriously consider just getting a watch instead.


----------



## pessimist

SG4. I use the custom ROM _cyanogenmod_.


----------



## Northcrest

Currently a semi-broken HTC EVO 4G LTE, in about a week I will probably have the LG G3.


----------



## ientipi

IPhone 5c, white..pretty stereotypical for a teenager


----------



## nightmerism

1st cell phone "samsung c200"
2nd "sony ericsson k510i"
3rd "nokia 3110"
4th "sony ericsson naite"
5th and the currently i am using "sony ericsson cedar"


----------



## RobynC

I have a flip-phone: I didn't even get a text-service. It has a camera, but I've taped over it.


----------



## Chichi01134

NGM forward prime, Android. Sadly, it it's screen is in thousand pieces due to an accident, so I might be changing it soon.


----------



## Vic

Has basic web and GPS services along with other basic modern phone apps. Camera for the odd interesting sight.

I can also throw it at a rock or dunk it underwater and keep on. Sturdy and reliable. Gets the job done.


----------



## Red Panda

Motorola Moto G.


----------



## ai.tran.75

I have an i5os - but my favorite phone of all time was my blackberry - I was with blackberry from 06-11 ; if it wasn't for the free phone I still would've stick with blackberry - although I do love Siri


----------



## telepariah

iPhone 4s because it was free. Our contract is up so I think we can get a 5s for free now. But while the phone is free, we pay a lot for data that we really don't need. So I wonder if we can have the camera and music and text and voice while going without the data plan. I have to research this.


----------



## aendern

I have an iPhone 5s.


----------



## blood roots

iPhone 5c


----------



## WardRhiannon

Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini.


----------



## DualGnosis

Samsung S5. :mellow:


----------



## Katie Koopa

iPhone 4s.


----------



## rezo

pessimist said:


> SG4. I use the custom ROM _cyanogenmod_.


That's what I have as well samsung galaxy s4 with cyanogenmod. I switched to cyanogenmod because stock battery life was getting really bad.


----------



## Egil

An LG flip phone  15 bucks a month. Ah simplicity.


----------



## dragthewaters

I have a flip phone (Samsung T-139).










The phone itself was $25, SIM card was $25, and I get unlimited calls and texts for $35 a month including taxes and fees (and no contract). The service can suck at times and the phone has narcolepsy and shuts itself off randomly all the time. But I really don't feel like spending a ton of money on a smart phone. I loathe touchscreens, I don't feel the need for apps, and I really don't need to have the internet available all the time, especially as I spend too much time on the internet anyway. If I ever got a smartphone it would only be because my job required it (ie. if I was an Android developer and needed an Android phone for testing stuff). I can't read stuff or play games on my commute because I get carsick. If I want to listen to music on my commute I have an iPod. If I have downtime at work (I have quite a bit since I'm a research technician) I bring my Chromebook to work to use the internet. If I'm out and hanging out with people, I usually don't even pay attention to my phone.


----------



## laura palmer

nokia 1020


----------



## PaladinX

Google Nexus 5


----------



## Nerian

When I first saw the Galaxy S I was hooked. I had always bought the cheapest phones, and had no interest in the latest phones. They did not impress me. But the smartphone blew me away. I only had one problem. My huge man hands had a laborious time typing and Swype was not perfect. I thought to myself, 'if this had a full physical keyboard, it would be the perfect phone.'

A few years later my Galaxy S was stolen. I had no plans to upgrade to the latest Galaxy 5 or whatever, but I did want a smartphone of equal power to the Galaxy S. I looked around and to my delight found that a phone of equal power was very cheap now, and that there was a version with a full keyboard. It was not popular and couldn't be bought in Australia, but I could get it online.

*Galaxy S Relay* - I am in utter love with this phone. I will keep it until it falls apart or you can no longer run anything on it.


----------



## WithGrace

Sony Xperia Z. Awesome phone! 
I have root access, but with locked bootloader. I like the stock ROM.
Android Jelly bean. Will be upgrading it soon.


----------



## snowbell

Samsung Galaxy Note II (N7100).


----------



## donkeybals

^Does this count? Also, just wondering does the younger crowd even know what this is?


----------



## Agni

Jolla phone


----------



## kiwig0ld

constant burners. i've had this one for a while. its kinda fun not having gps.


----------



## S33K3RZ

Rooted Nexus 5 with a secure version of android.

Anyone have a reader for one of these though?


----------



## Wonszu

LG KP501


----------



## ForestPaix

Brick phone with colour screen. Haven't had money on it for nearly a year so I barely used it, except for the calculator. 
My iPod touch performs most functions of a phone, and although it's screen is cracked badly, it's good enough for me.


----------



## allspirit

I love it! Ive got a Samsung dumb phone and I pay ten bucks a month for unlimited texts and minutes. I like things that serve their purpose and if I need to go somewhere Ive got a Garmen..I prefer the old fashioned ways of not always being connected electronically. And nothing goes wrong with this phone. The phone costs me 20 bucks! lol


----------



## Catallena

I miss the feeling of my old slide up phone but this is much more useful and the camera is perfect!


----------

